# 022 switches with constant voltage question.



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I have three loops of track, three different transformers with several busses under my table. I have about 12 022 switches. I want to hook them up for constant voltage. My question is: can the switches from different loops of track all connect to one bus running from a terminal on one transformer for the constant voltage, or does each loop need a separate bus from the transformer powering that particular loop? I one KW have two ZW transformers. The ZW's are connected together with a common ground.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, you can use the accessories terminal on just ONE transformer
for your remote control turnouts. You can run a buss from one transformer acc
terminal to the common on all turnouts, but the red and green wires
would go to a panel of buttons fed by the other transformer acc terminal. Use
the accessories terminals on the other transformers for any other
lights, etc.

Don


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Don, thanks so much!

Gary


----------

